
How the cult of the founder turned into a divine right to be an asshole - TheAuditor
https://pando.com/2017/04/13/how-cult-founder-turned-divine-right-be-asshole/8a9b231af1af433902a304a8977e03e7c6a064d6/
======
aurizon
Now, that fits Uber to an a __hole...

